# Aion Fehler



## Red_Chaos (18. September 2009)

Hallo Leute.
Ich konnte bis jetzt in der closed und open Beta spielen...aber seit dem neusten Patch oder vllt jetzt schon dem 2. neusten funzt bei mir gar nichts mehr...
Wenn ich starte öffnet sich der Launcher das Spiel beginnt nach Updates zu suchen und es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version"
So Internet Verbindung funktioniert einwandfrei und auch die Firewall lässt das Spiel durch...
Und die Patch Server dürften ja auch online sein da ich auf der scuhe im Internet auf kein ähnliches Problem gestoßen bin und die anderen Menschen anscheinend ja spielen können.
Wenn ich nun den Start erzwinge kommt die Meldung "failed to initialize the game"

Wenn ich es jetzt deinstalliere müsste ich es komplett nochmal downloaden was bei meiner Leitung sehr sehr lange dauern dürfte.
Und zur Namens und Serversicherung wäre ich nie rdy.

Also bin dankbar für jede hilfreiche antwort die mir beim lösen des Problems helfen könnte^^.

mfg Red_Chaos


----------



## Feryah (18. September 2009)

jo.. das hatte ich auch -.-
habs kommplett deinstalliert und kann es jetzt net mehr installieren


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Vielleicht warten, bis die Server da sind?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

Warten hilft. Wenns morgen noch nich geht kannst dir immernoch sorgen machen.

Bei mir siehts momentan genauso aus.


----------



## Delonar (18. September 2009)

War bei mir auch gerade, hab dann bissl bei den Einstellungen rumgespielt und jezz läd er... keine ahnung warum^^


----------



## Sounds (18. September 2009)

Wenn du wirklich genau diesen Fehler hattest, dann war es kompletter blödsinn das Spiel zulöschen.

Atm sind einfach nur die Patchserver down, was man auch einfach über nachfragen hier im Forum hätte rausbekommen können.


----------



## Red_Chaos (18. September 2009)

Ich krieg den Fehler aber schon seit gut anfang der Woche...und wenn hier welche posten das sie spielen können lässt mich das ja vermuten das iwas bei mir nit stimmt^^.
Aber gut ich warte weiter wenn die Server da sind kann ja mal wer hier kurz bescheid sagen dann seh ich ja obs geht^^.

Danke für die schnelle antwort
mfg Red_Chaos


----------



## Duath (18. September 2009)

Red_Chaos schrieb:


> Ich krieg den Fehler aber schon seit gut anfang der Woche...und wenn hier welche posten das sie spielen können lässt mich das ja vermuten das iwas bei mir nit stimmt^^.


Die Server sind auch seit Ende der Open Beta offline. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (18. September 2009)

Klar erstmal alles deinstallieren und möglichst noch Windows neu aufsetzen... . Mann, Mann, man kann sich's auch künstlich schwer machen. 

Die Fehlermeldung bedeutet nur, dass die Patchserver momentan nicht erreichbar sind, das ist alles. Ne Neuinstallation wird daran nichts ändern.


----------



## Korben (18. September 2009)

Ich bin sprachlos...


----------



## ensy (18. September 2009)

wieso soviele leute gerade panik schieben ist für mich unbegreiflich.... bleibt mal einbisschen locker und gelassen die beta clienten nicht löschen heute abend wird noch ein patch draufgezogen wo die sprachdateien freigeben und dan kann man schon den namen sichern jeder wird zum zug kommen!!!


----------



## mayfee82 (18. September 2009)

ach ist das herrlich das verhalten von menschen wenn sie verzweifelt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiranon (18. September 2009)

Hallo an alle,

Wenn der Patch dann da ist wäre nett wenn jemand erzählen würde wie groß er ist!!

Vielen Dank


----------



## EmbersLeft (18. September 2009)

Naja ich denke mal er schiebt nicht Panik , nur wenn es seit gestern abend heißt, dass man AB SOFORT den Patch runterladen kann, und man dennoch diese Fehlermeldung bekommt , was soll man sich dann dabei denken mh ? schon mal einer von euch vl. daran gedacht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (18. September 2009)

Suche tickets für das schiff bei möglichem weltuntergang!

zahle gut ;-)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geldkassette (18. September 2009)

An alle die in der open Beta im launcher die feste ip vergeben haben,

daran denken sie wieder zu entfernen, da es neue logserver geben soll.


----------



## Clubmaster (18. September 2009)

Patchserver waren gerade online, hat noch keinen Patch gezogen. Wird wohl ein sehr kleiner Patch sein, der nur Gameguard abschaltet und die Sprachpakete aktiviert, dazu braucht man keine dutzend MB.


----------



## Lilynight (18. September 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...Die Sorgen kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen...

Aber, sei beruhigt....Du bist nicht alleine....

Warten wir bis heute Abend 21:00 ab, trinken eine Tasse Tee oder Kaffe und lesen die Foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Vielleicht gehts dann ja....

Liebe Grüße,

Tatjana*


----------



## Geldkassette (18. September 2009)

jop laut  [URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fkindred.aion.tv%2Fstatus%2F"]http://kindred.aion.tv/status/ [/URL] sind die server on


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

War grad mal drin, aber ging beim einloggen am Startbildschirm nicht weiter. Geht das nicht sowieso erst um 21 Uhr los?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Patchserver waren gerade online, hat noch keinen Patch gezogen. Wird wohl ein sehr kleiner Patch sein, der nur Gameguard abschaltet und die Sprachpakete aktiviert, dazu braucht man keine dutzend MB.



Hm, komisch bei mir saugt er nix "Fehler beim letzten Vorgang", hab aber noch Version 1.5.0.1 .


----------



## Rayon (18. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Hm, komisch bei mir saugt er nix "Fehler beim letzten Vorgang", hab aber noch Version 1.5.0.1 .


Dann werden es bei dir ein paar MB mehr.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Patchserver sind auch wieder down ;>


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Geldkassette schrieb:


> jop laut  <a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fkindred.aion.tv%2Fstatus%2F" target="_blank">http://kindred.aion.tv/status/ </a> sind die server on



die server sind schon seid gestern on nur der patch server noch nicht..der ist da nicht aufgelisted


----------



## Geldkassette (18. September 2009)

ahso, dann sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

also ich habe auf version 1.5.0.5 aber auch bei mir weigert er sich was runterzuladen, weil die server noch down sind =P


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

ich werd langsam wild es sind nur noch 3std bis 21 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

was ist den um 21 uhr??


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> was ist den um 21 uhr??



Pre select der pre order. Bei mir geht das update auch noch nicht. Schalten die den Server echt so spät on?


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

> Hm, komisch bei mir saugt er nix "Fehler beim letzten Vorgang", hab aber ....



same here, komisch, daß die so spät noch nix freigegeben haben zum download...


----------



## evergrace (18. September 2009)

hui viel spass an die leute was noch nicht upgedatet haben ^^


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> hui viel spass an die leute was noch nicht upgedatet haben ^^



woher du update?


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> hui viel spass an die leute was noch nicht upgedatet haben ^^



hab zuletzt am Sonntag den Patch mit ca. 600mb geladen (letzter OB-Tag), was kann da noch gross kommen?


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

evergrace du bist epinlich und schadenfreude ist ne gefährliche freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

so, gerade ne neue version des Ncsoft launcher veröffentlicht, müsste also bald das update kommen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> hui viel spass an die leute was noch nicht upgedatet haben ^^



Es konnte noch keiner auf eine höhere Version als 1.5.0.5 updaten also mach die Leute hier nicht irre.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> so, gerade ne neue version des Ncsoft launcher veröffentlicht, müsste also bald das update kommen.



ich hoffs mal muss den 600mb patch au noch holen -.-


----------



## Carangil (18. September 2009)

Bei mir wird grad ein Update geladen ... 622 MB. Geschwindigkeit ist ok, bricht nur leider öfters ab.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Bei mir kommt nur spielbereit wenn ich updaten will.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

bitte NICHT in panik ausbrechen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du kannst erst ab 21 uhr laden ^^


----------



## Miso BW (18. September 2009)

Einstein hatte schon recht!!!
Unglaublich sowas


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

hab dasselbe problem eben festgestellt,
sicher das das ab 21 uhr geht?

Lg Jack


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

achja die hauptserver sind laut der liste down


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

Also bei mir sagt er immernoch "Fehler beim letzten Vorgang". Jetzt mach ich mir aber ernsthaft Sorgen wenn hier schon alle runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

21 UHr fände ich ein bissel spät für ein update aber weiss ja auch keiner wie gross das werden wird. Wird man gleich alles in Deutsch sehen können oder erst am Sonntag?


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

omg wenn das erst 21 uhr kommt und mir son penner mein namen klaut


----------



## DarkDonald (18. September 2009)

Was hattest du denn für´n Name für dein Char vorgesehen?^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> omg wenn das erst 21 uhr kommt und mir son penner mein namen klaut



Davor grauts mir auch aber meine Namen hatte niemand weder in der CB noch OB. *hoff* Meine Namen sind so stylisch das es schon fast pervers ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

DarkDonald schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn für´n Name für dein Char vorgesehen?^^




Fußpilz


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

64 Besucher lesen diesen Beitrag. Hi folks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

hu leute xD
is aber auch verständlich find ich
viele haben angst um ihre namen, können leider nur 2 von 8 sichern


----------



## psyger (18. September 2009)

wenn jemand diesen fehler bekommt heißt es das die patch server offline ist... da sollte man am besten ein paar minuten / stunden warten.

*Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.
...




*vielleicht sollte jemand nen thread machen der jeden noob erklärt was die einzelnen fehler zu bedeuten haben... 

achja die server gehen erst ab *21 uhr online *... btw das steht schon seit ca. 4 tagen auf jeder fanseite.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Schade das man die shadow night death killer Charnamen nicht vorsperren kann. Ich wette um 300000000000 Euro das es einen Hunter mit dem Namen Legolas und einen mage mit dem Namen Gandalf geben wird.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

sag das net zu laut ich habs auch vorbestellt ^^
hoffe die gehen bald wieder an die server ^^


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Schade das man die shadow night death killer Charnamen nicht vorsperren kann. Ich wette um 300000000000 Euro das es einen Hunter mit dem Namen Legolas und einen mage mit dem Namen Gandalf geben wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich find ich die Namen nicht schlimm, ich find nur schlimm, wenn man in der hauptstadt Legolas sieht, n paar meter geht, dort dann Légolas zusammen mit Lègolas nen duell macht, und Légôlâs und Legôlás zugucken.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ich bekomme gar keine Fehlermeldung. Bei mir passiert bei nach updates suchen auch nix.


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

die story mit den legolas is geil, hast aber vollkommen recht


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

habt ihr auch noch die North America version?


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> habt ihr auch noch die North America version?



Ja! Das wundert mich auch.


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

Bei mir is der updater erst gelb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und dann roooot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

vll. is er ein chinese und hat seine tage?

brauchen wir später eig. die eu version? is doch eig. egal oder?


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Schade das man die shadow night death killer Charnamen nicht vorsperren kann. Ich wette um 300000000000 Euro das es einen Hunter mit dem Namen Legolas und einen mage mit dem Namen Gandalf geben wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made me smile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Update läuft jetzt und Antivir warnt mich vor einem Trojaner im update. WTF btw: das waren nur 5 MB also keine Panik.


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

so bin nu endlich aufm server und kann namen erstellen


----------



## Rayon (18. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> so bin nu endlich aufm server und kann namen erstellen


Ich bezweifle es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

ma ne dumme frage am rande:
was is eig. mit den preorder items? bekommt jeder char extra flügel?
und wenn nein kann man die aufs acc warehouse legen?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Update läuft jetzt und Antivir warnt mich vor einem Trojaner im update. WTF btw: das waren nur 5 MB also keine Panik.


sagt er bei mir auch. Muss man das ignoreeren? habs jetzt erstmal gelöscht


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nagut,hast mich erwischt xD


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

nciht nur bei dir und ne neue version des nc soft launchers bekam ich bis itze auch noch net der witz ist wenn ich deutsche und französische sprache habe kann er das game net initialisieren, bei englisch komme ich immerhin bis login bildschirm xD, meine wen wunderts auch,d a es noch von der beta da ist

aber was mir richtig zu denken gibt, wie groß das update ist, weil 622 mb lädt heute keiner mehr, zmindest net die leute die dsl 2000 und niedriger haben^^
ich finde es schon fast bissl frech das die net sagen, ab mittwoch kann man patch oder so runterladen.....


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

super update kommt aber ich bekomm keine verbindung -.-


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ich hab das ignoriert glaube kaum das über einen offiziellen Patchserver ein Trojaner gesendet wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird wohl nur eine auffällige Signatur gewesen sein. Version ist übrigens jetzt 1.5.0.6. Das update ist nur 5 Mb klein.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

lol das war innerhalb von 5 sek fertig O.o
dachte mir, ich mach das jetz und bereite mir i-was zum essen vor aber bevor ich auf stand war ich imspiel....


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

wieso geht dein download und meiner net? HÄ?^^

Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version

hier habe immer noch den müll....,.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Enforce schrieb:


> wieso geht dein download und meiner net? HÄ?^^
> 
> Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.
> 
> ...



Firewall, oder antivir schätz ich mal keinplan
Diese meldung von einen Trojaner ist nicht gekommen...


----------



## Aberon (18. September 2009)

Mir gehts wie dir Enforce aber ich denke das wird noch.
Keine Ahnung, wieso es bei einigen schon geht und bei uns nich. Keine Panik^^


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

kann aber net sein, da der ncsoft launcher alles drin ist und firewall eh aus ist vom windows^^


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

bei mir bekommt er einfach keine verbindung -.-
könntet ihr mal aufhörn runterzuladen? vll is dann der weg für mich frei ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

starte den launcher mal neu, bei mir hats auch nicht geupdatet habs einfach an und aus, aber darauf kommt man auch selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> lol das war innerhalb von 5 sek fertig O.o
> dachte mir, ich mach das jetz und bereite mir i-was zum essen vor aber bevor ich auf stand war ich imspiel....



Wie im Spiel? Bei mir kam failed to initialize the game. Hö?


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wie im Spiel? Bei mir kam failed to initialize the game. Hö?



geh unter einstelungen, dann bei Sprachoptionen, und dann auf english^^
deutsch geht nicht
Mit inspiel mein ich bei Daten eingeben dingens^^


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

na was habt ihr denn bei spracheinstellungen?


----------



## Immondys (18. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> Suche tickets für das schiff bei möglichem weltuntergang!
> 
> zahle gut ;-)
> 
> ...



Psst, ich habe das schon bei der Sache mit Noah und der Arche gut erledigt. Kann dir ne Bordkarte für 2.000.000 Goldtaler beschaffen. Bitte senden an:

Klink zum weichen Geist
Irrenallee19
66600 Teufelsheim
Zelle 81




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt nie Probleme das ich in Deutsch nicht reinkam.


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

HA ER MACHT WAS MUHAHAHAHAHA, ja ich weis bin capt caps


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

jetz kommt wieder garnix *wäääääääääääh*


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ich mach jetzt erstmal nix mehr hauptsache der Patch ist schon durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

er macht bei mir verbindungsversuche bekommts aber net wirklich gebacken^^


----------



## Aberon (18. September 2009)

Bei mir immer noch "Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich. bla bla"
Wie lange kann man sich eigentlich die Chars reservieren, wenn es wirklich nicht besser wird?
Also wie lang sind die Server heute on?


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

ok also er hat versucht den patch runterzuladen, aber ich habe wieder den selben rotz wie vorher-.-

einmal mit profis und stabile server, wäre richtig toll


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Ich sehs schon kommen,wiedermal Probleme wie bei der Open Beta
Die einen können downloaden,die anderen net
Und so wirds dann beim Login auch sein,die einen kommen drauf,und wer net hat halt Pech gehabt


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

ähm hilfe?!?! wenn ich auf launcher klicke kommt "Config file error.  Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion" oO

Edith: Vor einer Std. oder so bin ich noch ohne Probleme in Launcher gekommen -.-


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann bestell ichs ab wenn es so kommt, was ich net hoffe


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version

wtf immer und immer wieder....ich kann es schon gar net mehr lesen.....kann den text fast auswendig....


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> ähm hilfe?!?! wenn ich auf launcher klicke kommt "Config file error.  Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion" oO



Bei mir dasselbe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

dito, bei mir auch
meine den fehlercode 36


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

twittert mal wer amboss xD i-wer muss doch dafür gerade stehen!!^^


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> dito, bei mir auch
> meine den fehlercode 36



Jetzt sind wir schon 3, das beruhigt ein wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir schon 3, das beruhigt ein wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



4..bei mir auch^^


----------



## Aion.IsuR (18. September 2009)

*Das hier verschiedene Leute nicht einfach warten können, ECHT arm so etwas !*


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir schon 3, das beruhigt ein wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dachte du hast das selbe wie ich?^^


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

das ist so lächerlich wie der kack net updaten will


----------



## Jashida (18. September 2009)

Bei mir kommt der Fehler auch.

Aber mal ehrlich Leute, es sind noch bissel weniger als 2 Stunden bis die Charackter Server online sind die werden jetzt noch jede menge vorbereitungen treffen. Wenn wir uns jetzt andauernd einloggen und die Fehler sehen hier diese zum 100. mal auflisten bringt uns das auch nicht weiter. Wenn man was Updated kommt es nun mal zu solchen Fehlermeldungen nicht weil was schief läuft sondern weil Einstellungen geändert werden, bestimtme Server offline sind usw.

Also warten wir mal brav bis 21 Uhr ab denn da wird es bestimmt schon ganz anders aussehen =)

LG Jashi


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Bei mir gings ka was bei euch los ist.


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> dachte du hast das selbe wie ich?^^



ja, hab ich auch, also fehler-code 36 hatte ich vorhin, jetzt hab ich genau das aus deinem letzten Post


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

ich hab ein problem undzwar startet Aion und der Launcher nicht mit folgender Fehlermeldung

Config file error.  Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion

Grüße Animal


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Jashida schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt der Fehler auch.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich Leute, es sind noch bissel weniger als 2 Stunden bis die Charackter Server online sind die werden jetzt noch jede menge vorbereitungen treffen. Wenn wir uns jetzt andauernd einloggen und die Fehler sehen hier diese zum 100. mal auflisten bringt uns das auch nicht weiter. Wenn man was Updated kommt es nun mal zu solchen Fehlermeldungen nicht weil was schief läuft sondern weil Einstellungen geändert werden, bestimtme Server offline sind usw.
> 
> ...



Nein ich wart net bis 21 Uhr und fang dann erst mit Updaten an,wo andere schon lange on sind und fröhlich Namen sichern können,nene


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

@ jashida ich will dass es läuft weil ich gleisch bis 9 weg bin


----------



## shartas (18. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> ähm hilfe?!?! wenn ich auf launcher klicke kommt "Config file error.  Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion" oO




kommt bei mir auch hab erst den launcher gestartet, um den patch zu saugen, worhaufhin fehler 36 kam. danach launcher geschlossen und neugestartet dann der fehler. auch ein neustart des rechners hat nicht geholfen -.-


----------



## Magnolier (18. September 2009)

Config file error.  Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion 

:/


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> ich hab ein problem undzwar startet Aion und der Launcher nicht mit folgender Fehlermeldung
> 
> Config file error.  Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion
> 
> Grüße Animal



Jetzt sind wir aber wirklich schon 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> kommt bei mir auch hab erst den launcher gestartet, um den patch zu saugen, worhaufhin fehler 36 kam. danach launcher geschlossen und neugestartet dann der fehler. auch ein neustart des rechners hat nicht geholfen -.-



sind wir ja schon 4 mit dem duplicate^^


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

wow 146 leute lesen diese seite grade^^
suchtis...! ^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

im andren tread sinds mehr als 350^^


----------



## Jashida (18. September 2009)

Ja bleibt dir überlassen ob du bis 21 Uhr wartest oder nicht, wenn die Server vorher nicht online sind dann kannst du auch nichts dagegen machen ganz einfach. Verstehe ehrlich gesagt eure Sorge um die Nicknames nicht, gibt tausende möglichkeiten von Nicknames und eure werden sicherlich schon verfügbar sein sofern ihr euren Assassinen nicht DarkAssa oder Darkassassin nennt usw.

Und uns bleibt halt nichts als warten übrig, nicht wir stellen die server online sondern die macher von AION. Und nur diese entscheiden ob jetzt alles für den Start fertig ist oder nicht.


----------



## Bomex (18. September 2009)

hey leute ich hab den client vom link wo ich per e-mail bekommen habe gedownloadet und dann den launcher installiert wenn ich aion installieren will kommt eine Meldung:

Download der Installationsinformationen konnte nicht durchgeführt werdeWiederholen. die den vorgang in ein paar minuten erneut aber nach 2h ging immer noch nix liegt da auch an den server das die down sind ??


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (18. September 2009)

Config file error.  Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion

uh yeah, http://www.aionsource.com/forum/technical-...p-please-2.html

Das selbe Problem.


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir aber wirklich schon 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mittlerweile 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann doch nicht angehen hier ich muss die 600mb au noch laden xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Mein Aion ist jetzt nach dem Patch in chinesisch oder koreanisch. Aion ist aber auf Deutsch eingestellt.


----------



## Silverstorm (18. September 2009)

*ACHTUNG FIX:*

1. Uninstall your NCsoft Launcher from Conrol Panel, when it asks to delete games associated with it say no.
2. Downloading the launcher app from their website and install it. --> http://us.ncsoft.com/en/launcher/ncsoft-launcher.html
3. Should detect Aion and update it if needed.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Mein Aion ist jetzt nach dem Patch in chinesisch oder koreanisch. Aion ist aber auf Deutsch eingestellt.



stell auf english, wenns nicht klappt repair, bei mir wars auch so


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Jashida schrieb:


> Ja bleibt dir überlassen ob du bis 21 Uhr wartest oder nicht, wenn die Server vorher nicht online sind dann kannst du auch nichts dagegen machen ganz einfach. Verstehe ehrlich gesagt eure Sorge um die Nicknames nicht, gibt tausende möglichkeiten von Nicknames und eure werden sicherlich schon verfügbar sein sofern ihr euren Assassinen nicht DarkAssa oder Darkassassin nennt usw.
> 
> Und uns bleibt halt nichts als warten übrig, nicht wir stellen die server online sondern die macher von AION. Und nur diese entscheiden ob jetzt alles für den Start fertig ist oder nicht.



Ja schon klar,aber sag mal warst du bei der Open Beta dabei?,Also ich schon und das für sage und schreibe 2 Tage,die restlichen Tage bin ich net mehr aufm Server gekommen wegen irgendwelchen Fehlermeldungen.
Also ist das verständlich das man sich darüber ärgert,das wieder nix funktioniert,aber hast recht erstma bis 21 Uhr warten und dann gegebenfalls wieder ''aufregen'' oder freuen


----------



## Bomex (18. September 2009)

hey leute ich hab den client vom link wo ich per e-mail bekommen habe gedownloadet und dann den launcher installiert wenn ich aion installieren will kommt eine Meldung:

Download der Installationsinformationen konnte nicht durchgeführt werdeWiederholen. die den vorgang in ein paar minuten erneut aber nach 2h ging immer noch nix liegt da auch an den server das die down sind ??


----------



## webniks (18. September 2009)

Wenn man in das Launcher-Log schaut, wird man entdecken, das der Launcher versucht mit dem Patch-Server Kontakt aufzunehmen.
Dieser hat folgende URL bzw IP:

launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com (206.127.148.74)

Ein im DOS (CMD) - Fenster abgesetzter Ping auf diese IP zeigt, das der Server NICHT erreichbar ist.
Das kann viele gründe haben (Firewall, Router, etc.)

Da bisher updates bei mir funktionierten gehe ich mal zuversichtlich davon aus, das der
Patch-Server einfach nicht Online ist.

Hier das Log:

2009-09-18 19:15:53.2027 : 1 : Info : Rolling the log files...
2009-09-18 19:15:53.2027 : 1 : Info : Starting: 
C:\Programme\NCSoft\Launcher\_Launcher.exeC:\Programme\NCSoft\Launcher\NCLauncher.exe /LaunchGame=AionEU 
Full assembly name: _Launcher, Version=1.5.13.3, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null
2009-09-18 19:15:53.2027 : 1 : Info : Windows version: 5.1.2600.196608 (WinXP)
2009-09-18 19:15:53.5621 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: Suche nach Updates ... : () : 0%
2009-09-18 19:15:53.5621 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: Getting Current Version : () : 0%
2009-09-18 19:15:53.5777 : 1 : Info : BasicDownloader: Downloading 1 files for a total of :  bytes.
2009-09-18 19:15:53.5777 : 1 : Info : BasicDownloader: Downloading from "http://launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com/NCLauncher/Main/Manifests/CurrentVersion.xml" to "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\behlau\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\tmpBF.tmp".
2009-09-18 19:15:53.7183 : 1 : Info : BasicDownloader: Response Host "*launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com*" IP 0 = *206.127.148.74*
2009-09-18 19:15:53.7183 : 1 : Info : BasicDownloader: Download of "http://launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com/NCLauncher/Main/Manifests/CurrentVersion.xml" completed successfully.
2009-09-18 19:15:53.7183 : 1 : Info : FileVerifier: Verifying: 'C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\behlau\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\tmpBF.tmp'  Expected Hash = ''  Expected Length = -1
2009-09-18 19:15:53.7183 : 1 : Info : FileVerifier: PASS: File exists, and there is no hash or length to test against.
2009-09-18 19:15:53.7183 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: Getting Current Version : () : 0%
2009-09-18 19:15:53.7340 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp:  : () : 0%
2009-09-18 19:15:53.7340 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp:  : () : 20%
2009-09-18 19:15:53.7340 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: Suche nach Updates ... : () : 0%
2009-09-18 19:15:55.5152 : 1 : Info : Checking to see if the game (AionEU) can apply transition CheckForUpdates.
2009-09-18 19:15:55.5152 : 1 : Info : Attempting transition - 0 other operations are currently taking up low bandwidth.
2009-09-18 19:15:55.6715 : 12 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: Suche nach Updates ... : () : 0%
2009-09-18 19:15:55.6715 : 12 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: Getting Current Version : () : 0%
2009-09-18 19:15:55.6715 : 12 : Info : BasicDownloader: Downloading 1 files for a total of :  bytes.
2009-09-18 19:15:55.6715 : 12 : Info : BasicDownloader: Downloading from "http://aion.patcher.ncsoft.com/Aion/Main/Manifests/CurrentVersion.xml" to "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\behlau\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\tmpC0.tmp".
2009-09-18 19:16:16.7808 : 12 : Error : BasicDownloader: Error while downloading file: "http://aion.patcher.ncsoft.com/Aion/Main/Manifests/CurrentVersion.xml"


----------



## Shirosaki (18. September 2009)

hab auch diesen duplicat launcher fehler


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Ich hab den Fix für den Duplicate fehler versucht und der Launscher erkennt mein Aion nicht.


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

mein launcher hat kein aion mehr -.-


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

Ob ich mal neuinstallieren soll langsam wirds seltsam


----------



## Bomex (18. September 2009)

bei mir installiert er immer noc nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer die gleiche meldung obwohl alles passt firewall ist auch aus verbindung perfeckt


----------



## Enrico300 (18. September 2009)

Hab im Launcher gerade Aion auf englisch gestellt den launcher neu gestartet und jetzt ist aion weg, was ist das für ein mist?


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

@ enrico ich hab dasselbe


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

BEI ALLEN IST AION AUS DER LISTE!
So einfach abwarten und Tee trinken, gleich kommen bestimmt neue Updates rein, EVTL helft euch diese Seite da sind gerade mehr Leute am reden darüber
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2107934


----------



## Jashida (18. September 2009)

Also zum 1. Ja ic hwar bei der Open Beta dabei bei mir hats funktioniert.

Und 2. Ich habe nichts gemacht einfach gewartet und siehe da der Launcher started wieder.

Ein wenig geguld müsst ihr schon mitbringen wenn ein neues Spiel gerade online geht. Wie gesagt die werden noch einige Einstellungen vornehmen das die Server Stabil laufen und dem Ansturm um 21 uhr auch Stand halten, die tuen ihr möglichstes das es funktioniert.

Der Patch wird bestimmt um 20 uhr oder 20:30 Uhr verfügbar sein die Server werden langsam hochgefahren und um 21 uhr könnt ihr alle eure Nicknames sichern.

Aber wie gesagt ein wenig geduld solltet ihr schon mitbringen.


----------



## Bomex (18. September 2009)

kann mir einer sagen ob des auch am server liegt des mit download der informationen konnte nicht durchgeführt werden ???


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

jetzt hab ich wenigstens den launcher offen und wenn ichs start spammt mich antivir mit der Trojaner datei zu -.-


----------



## Shirosaki (18. September 2009)

so bei mir läuft der launcher wieder, dann kam aber die trojaner meldung, einfach vom programm ignorieren lassen....


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> @ enrico ich hab dasselbe


 
bei mir ist Aion nu auch weg,ganz großes kino


----------



## Enrico300 (18. September 2009)

ich finde es echt eine frechheit das es jedesmal wenn ein patch kommt zu solchen schwierigkeiten kommt.
Und was machen wir jetzt?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

das is hier echt amüsant wie einige verzweifeln..sehts mal positiv da aion bei allen weg ist kann euch auch keiner eure namen klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

Gibt es ein offizielles support forum?


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> BEI ALLEN IST AION AUS DER LISTE!
> So einfach abwarten und Tee trinken, gleich kommen bestimmt neue Updates rein, EVTL helft euch diese Seite da sind gerade mehr Leute am reden darüber
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2107934



Bei mir nicht ich habe nur das Problem das Aion jetzt auf asiatisch läuft.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht ich habe nur das Problem das Aion jetzt auf asiatisch läuft.



schon auf englisch wieder gestellt, das war bei mir auch.


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Ich warte gerade auf den ersten: "wofür zahle ich eigentlich 13€ im Monat" Post/Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

Also hab den FIX von seite 6 (glaub ich) gemacht und der Duplicate-Error ist weg, nur jetz ist bei mir auch aion raus aus der liste, weder bei installiert noch bei nicht installiert stehts.


----------



## Bomex (18. September 2009)

kann mir einer sagen ob des auch am server liegt des mit download der informationen konnte nicht durchgeführt werden ???


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich warte gerade auf den ersten: "wofür zahle ich eigentlich 13€ im Monat" Post/Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah ich mach schnell einen auf, regt mich schon wieder auf scheis aion verdammt ehy, kann eh nix richtiges machen tZ ich geh lieber wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
XDDDDD joke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man ich will Char machen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bomex (18. September 2009)

bitte beantwortet mir mal die frage 

kann mir einer sagen ob des auch am server liegt des mit download der informationen konnte nicht durchgeführt werden ???


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Bomex schrieb:


> bitte beantwortet mir mal die frage
> 
> kann mir einer sagen ob des auch am server liegt des mit download der informationen konnte nicht durchgeführt werden ???



Ja denke schon wart einfach ab...


----------



## SoldenX (18. September 2009)

Mein gott wie oft denn noch die Server sind noch nicht on deshalb könnt ihr auch nix runterladen .... kommt doch mal wieder runter...


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

habt ihr schon das video gesehen wo die spirits vom spiritmaster mit ihm fliegen?


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

SoldenX schrieb:


> Mein gott wie oft denn noch die Server sind noch nicht on deshalb könnt ihr auch nix runterladen .... kommt doch mal wieder runter...



nee warum sitz hier oben ganz bequem


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

SoldenX schrieb:


> Mein gott wie oft denn noch die Server sind noch nicht on deshalb könnt ihr auch nix runterladen .... kommt doch mal wieder runter...



ich behaupte mal die server sind WIEDER offline


----------



## Nerdavia (18. September 2009)

SoldenX schrieb:


> Mein gott wie oft denn noch die Server sind noch nicht on deshalb könnt ihr auch nix runterladen .... kommt doch mal wieder runter...



/signed

aber lass sie doch ich finde es recht amüsant hier :-)


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

wie is das eig. mit den flügeln?
bekommt die nur 1 char aufm acc oder alle?


----------



## SoldenX (18. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> aber lass sie doch ich finde es recht amüsant hier :-)



ja ich ja auch deshalb les ich ja mit... und beschäftige  mich nicht anders.. aber ey ihr wisst schon das ihr heute nicht spielen könnt? Ihr könnt nur Chars erstellen.... und was bringt Namenssicherung es laufen doch sowieso tausende Déáthrozzór rum...

gogo einmal durch atmen und lasst mal ne runde l4d spielen


----------



## Bomex (18. September 2009)

ich will ja installieren und nicht updaten oda sowas dachte des hängt nicht mit den servern zamm


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

da er bei mir nicht ehm updaten kontne habe ichd en launcher neu installiert, erst stand dann i m launcher das ich aion installieren soll, obwohls noch auf rechner ist und nu ist es aus der liste-.-,......mama *heul* will doch nur den char haben


----------



## SoldenX (18. September 2009)

Bomex schrieb:


> ich will ja installieren und nicht updaten oda sowas dachte des hängt nicht mit den servern zamm



eigentlich nicht aber kann ja sein das NCsoft alle Server off geschaltet haben dementsprechend is das mit dem client ziehen bissel.. arg doof^^ aber wieso fängste denn heute an? Hattest doch Wochen dafür zeit

@enforce 
jo ich hab auch eine Fehler meldung beim starten aber die besagt das der Launcher nicht auf den Server zugreifen kann und was sagt uns das... *hust* gogo nicht immer tor schluß panik bekommen bei solchen Hypes.. schön chillig warten und die Lauchner etc in ruhe lassen!


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

is ma bei einem aion wieder aufgetaucht?


----------



## Bomex (18. September 2009)

[Zitat: SoldenX' ']
eigentlich nicht aber kann ja sein das NCsoft alle Server off geschaltet haben dementsprechend is das mit dem client ziehen bissel.. arg doof^^ aber wieso fängste denn heute an? Hattest doch Wochen dafür zeit

weil mein neuer rechner erst heute gekommen ist xD und ich eigentlich jetzt schnmal installieren wollte das ich morgen char erstellen kann aber geht ja nicht weil immer die gleiche meldung kommt :

Download der Installationsinformationen konnte nicht durchgeführt werden. Wiederholen sie es in ein paar minuten erneut und ich probiers schon seit 3h .


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (18. September 2009)

Unable to contact game patch server.

Please check your internet connection or try again later.

If you want to skip the update step, force a launch using the right-click menu on the game list or main button.



Error Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Patch server communication error while performing operation:

Getting Current Version



steht imo bei mir.
Aion is installiert aber joa das prob halt.


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

nope, bei mir zumindest nicht. ich glaub ich installier aion mal alleine neu. is eh egal hab eh ob anfangsclient nur^^


----------



## Shirosaki (18. September 2009)

so bei mir klappts, nur wenn ich jetzt auf deutsch drücke, kommt da beim ncsof ladebildschirm ein fehler und das spiel is beendet, mach ich auf englisch gehts wie am schnürchen. bug oder feature??


----------



## Bomex (18. September 2009)

aber des installieren von aion müsste doch wenigstens gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

bei mir ist es immer noch aus der liste


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

bei mir passiert auch nix neues


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

http://twitter.com/aion_ayase

don´t worry ^^ das problem is bekannt und wird gefixt. Also dass Aion aus Launcher raus ist.


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

thx für die info


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

Nach Neuinstallation von Aion ist es wieder da. Jetzt aber wieder Fehler 36 -.-


----------



## Enrico300 (18. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> http://twitter.com/aion_ayase
> 
> don´t worry ^^ das problem is bekannt und wird gefixt. Also dass Aion aus Launcher raus ist.


Ah jetzt wird noch ein patch aufgespielt den man nicht runterleden kann^^


----------



## Magnolier (18. September 2009)

Ja toll hab nur die version 1.5.0.1 die mit 9gb zum neuinstallieren ^^ das heißt der 600mb patch würde fehlen.


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

gut zu wissen, dann stellt sich nur für mich immer noch die frage, ob der dann immer noch anzeigt aion installieren obwohl es aufm rechner ist-.-


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

ich will aber nicht die 9 gb schonwieder runterladen -.-
hoffentlich wird aion erkannt -.-


----------



## Aberon (18. September 2009)

Mittlerweile will mein Launcher wenigstens den Patch saugen. 
Er bekommt zwar keine Verbindung aber der Update-Bildschirm is schonmal da xD
Ich lass den lieber laufen mal sehen ob das was wird. Der Patch is 5,2 MB groß.


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

zum jetzigen zeitpunkt ist es immer noch aus der liste


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> ich will aber nicht die 9 gb schonwieder runterladen -.-
> hoffentlich wird aion erkannt -.-



Glaub mir, das musst du Ganz sicher nicht.... weil wenn jeder hier 9 Gig laden muss dann crasht jeder server bis auf Torrent xD


----------



## Aberon (18. September 2009)

Yes, #Aion disappeared from the launcher. We're working on fixing it. Stay tuned and don't play around with your game files.

Quelle: http://twitter.com/aion_ayase


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

bei mir steht immernoch kein aion?
kann mir einer sagen was ihr gemacht habt?
fehler 36 is mir lieber als garkein aion


----------



## Aberon (18. September 2009)

Ich hab den Start erzwungen, dann Aion beendet und dann hat er auf einmal angefangen zu updaten.
Kein Fehler 36 mehr aber es steht die ganze Zeit "Neuer Verbindungsversuch..." dort. Besser als nen Fehler zu bekommen (auch wenns aufs gleiche hinausläuft).


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> bei mir steht immernoch kein aion?
> kann mir einer sagen was ihr gemacht habt?
> fehler 36 is mir lieber als garkein aion



deinstalliert und nochmal installiert^^ habe aber auch den patch nicht, also wars bei mir im prinzip egal. wenn du den 600mb patch hast würd ich das nicht unbedingt machen^^


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> bei mir steht immernoch kein aion?
> kann mir einer sagen was ihr gemacht habt?
> fehler 36 is mir lieber als garkein aion



abwarten tee trinken, und auf diesen Thread gehen da haste mehr antworten 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2107934


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

da gibts zwar mehr antworten,aber keine die lösung bringt


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

xD ok ich trink meinen tee und warte hier auf ne lösung ^^


----------



## Nerdavia (18. September 2009)

Also ich habe gerade mal auf französisch gestellt da hat er dann auf einmal gepatcht ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Problem wurde gelöst einfach den link angucken
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1EDNVQsgY


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

sehr witzig -.-


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> sehr witzig -.-



find ich auch


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

"Working on fixing Error Message #1024."


----------



## Hillka (18. September 2009)

Wirds bei Euch auch noch nicht im Launcher angezeigt.....................?


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Hillka schrieb:


> Wirds bei Euch auch noch nicht im Launcher angezeigt.....................?



nein


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

ne


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Nö.


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

doch ich habs drin ^^


----------



## Magnolier (18. September 2009)

Ja kannst aber nich Patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jobster (18. September 2009)

Naja, bei mir steht momentan GAR KEIN Aion in der Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn es stimmt mit dem 300 MB Patch schaffe ich das heute ja nie....


----------



## DemonicDane (18. September 2009)

Also leute kurze Info: Die Server Funktionieren ich hab mir vor 2 Minuten den Patch geladen ihr müsst nur den NCsoft updater wie bescheuert neu starten ansonsten 
http://aion.buffed.de/forum/topic/1343-wo-...iv/page__st__40 auf der letzten seite könnt ihr den 1.5.0.1 to 1.5.0.6 patch manuell laden ;D hoffe das hilft euch weiter damit gings bei mir!


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

DemonicDane schrieb:


> Also leute kurze Info: Die Server Funktionieren ich hab mir vor 2 Minuten den Patch geladen ihr müsst nur den NCsoft updater wie bescheuert neu starten ansonsten
> http://aion.buffed.de/forum/topic/1343-wo-...iv/page__st__40 auf der letzten seite könnt ihr den 1.5.0.1 to 1.5.0.6 patch manuell laden ;D hoffe das hilft euch weiter damit gings bei mir!



hm ich für meinen teil brauch den rest der patches auch noch spriche den 600mb etc,


----------



## Angelsonic1901 (18. September 2009)

Also ich bekomme immer nur den 36er Fehler. Noch 12 Mnuten und nix tut sich. ^^ Ach ja. Die Welt ist ja soo schön! XP


----------



## DemonicDane (18. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> hm ich für meinen teil brauch den rest der patches auch noch spriche den 600mb etc,



Nee die 600 mb kannste dir damit sparen hab auch von 1.5.0.1 aus hochgepatcht das lief ohne probleme ^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

We're going to push out a small patch to fix Aion disappearing in your launcher, and to resolve error 1024. Very soon now.


----------



## Shadow80 (18. September 2009)

Also bei mir war AION den ganzen Tag im Patcher zu sehen, vorhin kurz nen Restart gemacht und jetzt ist es weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt das denn wieder, mir zeigt der nur noch Guild Wars an *heul*


----------



## Ennia (18. September 2009)

funktioniert alles tadellos. ich bin bereit ^^ (stellt die sprache auf englisch um, wenn bei euch der 1024er Fehler kommt... nur für die die immer noch nicht wissen was der Grund dafür ist)


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

das heißt im klartext?


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

steck dir lieber ne bombe in die gusche vllt ist dann deinenglish gespam mal überflüssig, denn die meisten leute wissen es schon-.-


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

wen meinst du jetz enforce?


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

die server (thor) usw. sind online


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> die server (thor) usw. sind online


sind sie schons eit 19:00


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

bei mir stand bis eben noch offline


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

ich meine den gusten der ne bombe als avatar hat. aber aion ist immer noch nicht in meiner liste und ich denke es gibt schon welche die ebend gerade errstellen


----------



## Nerdavia (18. September 2009)

Mal eine Zwischeninfo....bei mir Patcht noch immer nichts ^^


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

bei mir ist aion net mal in der liste


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

DemonicDane schrieb:


> Also leute kurze Info: Die Server Funktionieren ich hab mir vor 2 Minuten den Patch geladen ihr müsst nur den NCsoft updater wie bescheuert neu starten ansonsten
> http://aion.buffed.de/forum/topic/1343-wo-...iv/page__st__40 auf der letzten seite könnt ihr den 1.5.0.1 to 1.5.0.6 patch manuell laden ;D hoffe das hilft euch weiter damit gings bei mir!



ich probiers jetz einfach mal so. auf jeden fall mal danke für den tipp^^ oder weiss schon jmd ne lösung für fehler 36?


----------



## Varnamys (18. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> ich probiers jetz einfach mal so. auf jeden fall mal danke für den tipp^^ oder weiss schon jmd ne lösung für fehler 36?


Start erzwingen?

aber aus dem Login Screen flieg ich dann dennoch wieder raus.


----------



## Magnolier (18. September 2009)

Toll die haben nen neuen Patch draussen aber Aion is immer noch weg....


----------



## Angelsonic1901 (18. September 2009)

Bekomm auch nur immer wieder den Fehler 36. Scheinbar soll der 1024 ja jetzt behoben sein, 

aber das bringt mir auch nichts. ^^


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

Varnamys schrieb:


> Start erzwingen?
> 
> aber aus dem Login Screen flieg ich dann dennoch wieder raus.



nein , link klicken, runterscrollen durchlesen da bietet jmd extern an patch zum laden


----------



## Angelsonic1901 (18. September 2009)

Habs zwar gemacht, wie angegebn, aber gepatcht hat nichts! 

Da bekommt man ja fast lust sich zu besaufen!

Keine Ahnung, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ensy (18. September 2009)

mal wieder typisches spielestarts.... alle wollen patchen nur 5% schafft es -.-*...... ich komme nicht mal zum patchen kommt immer das er keine verbindung zu patchserver hat.... mein name ist bestimmt eh schon vergeben und ich schau in röhre wieso verspricht man immer was wo nie eingehalten wird???? die herrsteller lernen es wohl nie was mit warhammer passiert ist und das gleiche droht auch aion ich bin jetzt schon angepisst


----------



## Traklar (18. September 2009)

Naja, will bei mir immer noch nicht, hab jetzt wirklich alle Seiten durchgelesen und alles gemacht, was da steht. Bin atm noch am manuell downloaden, sonst heißt einfach warten bis morgen Abend, wenn ich wieder an meinen PC komme.


----------



## casiny (18. September 2009)

bin jetzt schonmal soweit das ich mich einloggen könnte ins spiel... aber wenn ich meine accountdaten eingebe kommt nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdnüssbauer (18. September 2009)

hab mir die updates extern runter geladen und einfach in den aion ordner reingehauen, trotzdem willer kontakt mit dem update server aufnehmen und sagt mir immer nur wieder "fehler beim letzten vorgang"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelsonic1901 (18. September 2009)

Ich sehs mal gelassen und schmunzel nur drüber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServer*Communication*Error)???

Was juckts mich, ob mein Launcher mitm PatchServer quatschen will!!! ^^


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

btw. ayase sagt game servers sind noch gar nicht on also kein stress =P


----------



## Angelsonic1901 (18. September 2009)

*The game servers are not live yet, so until we give word you'll keep getting kicked off if you keep trying. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Find ich gut! ^^


----------



## SolidSnake8 (18. September 2009)

Abend,

also dieser Fehler 36 kam bei mir erst nachdem ich das Spiel über den TaskManager beendet habe. Trotzdem komm ich ins Spiel rein und wenn ich mich einloggen will dauerts ewig und danach steht da nur You have been disconnected from the server oder so was. Naja mal abwarten


----------



## MonkinHonk (18. September 2009)

Abend,

hab grad den aktuellen Patch runtergeladen bzw. waren das wohl nur die Sprachfiles paar MB halt danach Neustart vom NCSoft Launcher und Aion is nich mehr in der Liste...hab schon gelesen das dass ein paar auch haben, gibts aktuell schon ne Lösung?


----------



## Stancer (18. September 2009)

Ich krieg immer folgenden Fehler :

Wenn ich den Launcher starte kommt da beim Launcher die Meldung "warte auf geschützte Datei : Launcher.exe"
Dann kommt ne Fehlermeldung, das die Datei geschützt sei aber ich komme in den launcher und kann Aion auch patchen. Versuch ich es zu starten kommt allerdings die Meldung, das ich erst cden launcher neustarten muss und der spass beginnt von vorne !

Schreibgeschützt ist die .exe nicht und Berechtigungen sind auch gesetzt !


----------



## SolidSnake8 (18. September 2009)

Würde mal gerne wissen ob überhaupt schon jemand am erstellen ist, denke aber mal nicht.


----------



## Lyriendriell (18. September 2009)

Bisher wohl nicht, aber das einzigste was da gerade hilft ist "Geduld haben" mehr bleibt uns wohl nicht übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird schon gehen im Laufe des Abends.. ich hab immer wieder Updates zwischendurch und dann wieder Verbindungsfehler.. mal gucken was noch kommt...


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

Over 10,000 followers. No pressure. *breathing in and out*. Server still on their way

Es KANN noch gar keiner erstellen, weil server nicht online!! Glaub mir in Seattle schwitzen die Blut und Wasser^^


----------



## Magnolier (18. September 2009)

JAAAAA, AION wieder drinne aber Server noch down!!!


----------



## Angelsonic1901 (18. September 2009)

ich patche schon seit stunden /hier so meine runden /
es rauschen prozessoren /
es dröhnt in meinen ohrn /
ich finde keinen ansatz /
ich komm' zu spät zum char einsatz/
bin ständig nur am fluchen/
und muss hier weiter suchen /

rechner fängt an zu kochen /
puls an zu pochen /
werde langsam panisch, klitschnass geschwitzt /
es ist nicht zu fassen / solche errormassen /
ham die keine lösung, ich will nen bier /


----------



## SolidSnake8 (18. September 2009)

Hobbyloses Kind xD n Bier will ich auch !


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

server live, aion müsste wieder da sein.

doch bei mir immer noch fehler 36, sonst noch bei wem?


----------



## SolidSnake8 (18. September 2009)

Bin drinn


----------



## Angelsonic1901 (18. September 2009)

Hey hey. Das Kind ist 26!

Machs mir lediglich gemütlich hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goa4all (18. September 2009)

Spielbereit. Starten. Schwarzer Bildschirm -> rausgetappt. Error 1024.

Sprache auf Englisch. Start. 1024. Wieder auf Deutsch. 1024. 

Rechtsklick -> Reparieren. Am Ende lud er 0,1 MB - in schlappen 10 Minuten... 

Spielbereit. Starten.  Schwarzer Bildschirm -> rausgetappt. Error 1024.

(langsam ungeduldig werdend erstmal eine Rauchen)


Launcher Neustart. Patch verfügbar. EU-DEU_0.5.0.0 ->  EU_DEU_1.0.0.0  298MB (uff)
Interessanterweise läd es nun mal mit 800-1200 kb/s - ging ratzfatz bis 48%. Dann wieder Verbindungs-Neuaufbau... - immo bei 72%... - ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillmon (18. September 2009)

eben stand bei mit " UPDATEN " direkt draufgeklickt -> " zum updaten muss der launcher neugestartet werden " neugestartet und jetzt wieder 36 inc 

ich mach mir jetzt ne signatur in der zwischenzeit


----------



## Carangil (18. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> server live, aion müsste wieder da sein.
> 
> doch bei mir immer noch fehler 36, sonst noch bei wem?




Ich krieg entweder den 36er oder falls ich es doch bis zum "NCSOFT"-Bildschirm schaffe, einen 1024.


----------



## Nerdavia (18. September 2009)

Also ich bin jetzt im Startgebiet finde aber irgendwie keine Quests.......kann mir da jemand helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratiboy (18. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt im Startgebiet finde aber irgendwie keine Quests.......kann mir da jemand helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ganz schlechter fake !


----------



## cyberraider (18. September 2009)

Ich kann mich jetzt einloggen und Char erstellen. *freu*



PS Und es ist deutsch


----------



## Nerdavia (18. September 2009)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> ganz schlechter fake !




Ich dachte der ist offensichlich ^^


----------



## Chillmon (18. September 2009)

wow! hab einfach mal start erzwingen gemacht und bin direkt drin - kann mir nen char erstellen . viel glück , dass es bei euch auch klappt ^^


----------



## MonkinHonk (18. September 2009)

Nach wie vor steht Aion bei mir nicht in der Liste des Launchers? Heißt das nun für mich einfach nur abwarten oder neusaugen?:/


----------



## Aberon (18. September 2009)

Bei mir klappt alles super.
Beide Chars sind erstellt und ich gehe vom Server, damit die Leitungen für euch frei sind ^^


----------



## teroa (18. September 2009)

war ja klar das wieder nix funzt...


----------



## Saresh (18. September 2009)

Jup bei mir das selbe problem versuche grade die ganze zeit zu updaten zu reparieren usw wenn ich start erzwingen mache bekomme ich nen schwarzen bildschirm und ping error(1024)
undbeim updaten oder reparieren code 36 langsam steht es mir im halse jedes mal der selbe scheiß.

Möchte nur hoffen das es nicht an meinen modem liegt und ich nen router brauche weil bei der open beta am anfang ging nix mit meinem moden habe mir nen router ausgeliehen und zack konnte spielen.

Benutze Windows Vista 32bit und habe meine firewals aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hillka (18. September 2009)

Hi
Habe immer noch Fehler beim letzten Vorgang und wenn ich dann Spielen drücke kommt das

Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version


Egal ob Englisch oder Deutsch


----------



## Bratiboy (18. September 2009)

warum behaupten die Entwickler stolz auf twitter das doch jetzt alles funktioniert wenns hier ja doch bei kaum jemandem klappt -.-


----------



## Shatanar (18. September 2009)

hab auch versucht mich durch start erzwingen einzuloggen, ging aber nicht.

sehe ich das richtig, dass man nur auf einen deutschen server verbinden kann wenn man die deutsche version des spiel geladen hat? so hat das spiel es mir zumindest mitgeteilt


----------



## ensy (18. September 2009)

stellt auf englisch um dan erzwingt den start dan sollte es gehen so ging es jedenfalls bei mir


meine namen sind gesichert auf den server thor

1:michael

2: ZAM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hillka (18. September 2009)

ensy schrieb:


> stellt auf englisch um dan erzwingt den start dan sollte es gehen so ging es jedenfalls bei mir
> 
> 
> meine namen sind gesichert auf den server thor
> ...




Brachte bei mir auch nix...........................


----------



## SolidSnake8 (18. September 2009)

Meine auch auf Thor!

1.Vamp

2:Rorschach

Asmodier natürlich


----------



## DemonicDane (18. September 2009)

Na ganz tolle nummer gepatchtes Aion am start und was kommt der 1024er errorcode oô im übrigen spart euch doch einfach eure meldungen das ihr eure chars erstellt habt sonst wird das hier irgendwann zu nem flamewar


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

also wenn ich start erzwingen mache, bekomme ich nen error "This programe is not available in your country" und er macht mir 2 i-net exploerers mit gameguard seiten auf Oo wenn ich patchen will fehler 36 -.-


----------



## Bratiboy (18. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> also wenn ich start erzwingen mache, bekomme ich nen error "This programe is not available in your country" und er macht mir 2 i-net exploerers mit gameguard seiten auf Oo wenn ich patchen will fehler 36 -.-




dito ...


----------



## Red_Chaos (18. September 2009)

Also bei mir geht auch noch nix weder Sprache umstellen noch Start erzwingen...krieg immer den 36er und wenn ich erzwinge kommt der alte "failed to initialize the game"...
Naja ich hoffe einfach mal meine Namen sind noch nit weg un das geht jetzt bald irgendwann^^.

mfg Red_Chaos


----------



## Saresh (18. September 2009)

Also ich habe die version 1.5.0.6 drauf ist das die aktuellste ??? oder gibt es schon ne neue weil er will bei mir net patchen immer code 36 und wenn ich start erzwinge bekomme ich error 1024 sollte ich die fehler noch immer am 25 haben gebe ich des spiel ab.

will auch net hoffen das es an meinem modem liegt und das ich mir dann extra nen router kaufen muß!!!!!


----------



## ensy (18. September 2009)

ich habe patch 1.5.0.5 drauf und konnte mit erzwingen das spiel starten sprache war englisch keine andere haken reinmachen bei deutsch oder französisch nur englisch!!


----------



## Antariel (18. September 2009)

Nach 1 Std. 30 min einloggen und rausfliegen endlich geschafft 2 Chars zu erstellen.

Denke das die Server einfach überlastet sind.

Mfg.


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2009)

The Client's regional code is not compatible with the game server
 -.- hat noch wer dieses problem? Kann mich einloggen etc. bei den Serverlisten steht kein [Ger] oder dergleichen davor und wenn ich einen Server auswähle kommt diese super nette Meldung. Hat jemand einen Rat?^^
Ich werde mal die Patches downloaden aber naja....


----------



## Red_Chaos (18. September 2009)

Bei mir gehts auch mit dem auf englisch stellen aufeinmal...aber natürlich hab ich jetzt nen neues Problem...wollt mir jetzt schön die namen aufm Server Votan sichern und...tada ich kann kein Asmodier auf dem server erstellen wenn ich schon nen elyos drauf hab...gut das ich ja schon so viele Chars erstellt hab...naja abwarten un hoffen das ich auch iwann nen asmodier erstellen kann aber es müssen natürlich auch genau die beidne server sein wo ich drauf wollte -.-


mfg Red_Chaos


----------



## Keula1 (18. September 2009)

Hab folgenden Fehler:

Error Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Patch server communication error while performing operation:

Getting Current Version


----------



## Düstermond (18. September 2009)

Durch "Start Erzwingen" komme ich zwar ins Spiel, aber ich bekomme immer die Meldung, dass der "Region Code" des Clients nicht mit dem Server übereinstimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shatanar (18. September 2009)

du kannst ohne update nur auf englisch-sprachigen servern einen char erstellen denke ich.
auf den deutschen servern geht erst was wenn dein spiel deutsch is


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Shatanar schrieb:


> du kannst ohne update nur auf englisch-sprachigen servern einen char erstellen denke ich.
> auf den deutschen servern geht erst was wenn dein spiel deutsch is



nöö hab meine Chars schon auf english gemacht


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Ich hab nur ne kurze frage an alle die nicht Patchen können, versucht ihr die Open Beta zu patchen??


----------



## DarkTyra (18. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> The Client's regional code is not compatible with the game server
> -.- hat noch wer dieses problem? Kann mich einloggen etc. bei den Serverlisten steht kein [Ger] oder dergleichen davor und wenn ich einen Server auswähle kommt diese super nette Meldung. Hat jemand einen Rat?^^
> Ich werde mal die Patches downloaden aber naja....



hast du diese Befehlszeile in den Erweiterten optionen bei Aion drinnen die diese "Cannot connect to autorization server" Fehler bei der Ob behoben hat wenn ja mach das mal raus und stell dann das game auf english dann hats bei mir getan


----------



## Dellamorte (18. September 2009)

Ich wäre froh wenn ichs überhaupt mal installieren könnte......
Und kommt jetz nicht mit Fileplanet usw, den FP 4 mal gezogen, Torrent 3 mal, Gamershell einmal. und mttlerweile geth nichtmal mehr der
Aiondownloder aus der Accountseite......
Irgendwie hab ich die Hoffnung langsam verloren, da ich ja auch nicht der einzige bin.
Zwei kumpels von mir sitzen grad genauso ratlos in der gegend.


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ne kurze frage an alle die nicht Patchen können, versucht ihr die Open Beta zu patchen??



Falls du den OB-Client meinst, Ja, aber is der gleiche^^


----------



## Astrakiller (18. September 2009)

Hm,also bei mir kommt auch dieser Fehler das er nich auf die Update server connecten kann...Gibts dazu schon ne Lösung?


----------



## Nosferto (18. September 2009)

für alle ,die sich ein wenig auskennen:
einfach die "game.xml" im Ordner"NCsoft/Launcher/Config/default"  derart bearbeiten dass  der Pach-Server "aion.patcher.ncsoft.com" durch "206.127.155.42" ersetzt wird, dann seid ihr direkt auf einem Patch-Server und landet nicht auf dem "großen" Server, der momentan übelastet von den vielen Anfragen ist.
Vorsichtshalber SiKo der Datei machen^^


----------



## Lyx (18. September 2009)

Red_Chaos schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts auch mit dem auf englisch stellen aufeinmal...aber natürlich hab ich jetzt nen neues Problem...wollt mir jetzt schön die namen aufm Server Votan sichern und...tada ich kann kein Asmodier auf dem server erstellen wenn ich schon nen elyos drauf hab...gut das ich ja schon so viele Chars erstellt hab...naja abwarten un hoffen das ich auch iwann nen asmodier erstellen kann aber es müssen natürlich auch genau die beidne server sein wo ich drauf wollte -.-
> 
> 
> mfg Red_Chaos



Ist ja logisch.
Du kannst keinen Asmodier erstellen wenn du auf dem Server bereits für die Elyos Fraktion kämpfst.
Pro Server nur eine Fraktion.


----------



## Red_Chaos (18. September 2009)

Lyx schrieb:


> Ist ja logisch.
> Du kannst keinen Asmodier erstellen wenn du auf dem Server bereits für die Elyos Fraktion kämpfst.
> Pro Server nur eine Fraktion.


Ja nur leider hab ich auf keinem Server nen Char erstellt...ich wollte ja gerade den ersten char erstellen als die Meldung kam...


----------



## Kyragan (18. September 2009)

Wenn es auf einem Server zu viele Charaktere einer Fraktion gibt wird die Erstellung für diese Fraktion gesperrt bis sich das ganze in etwa ausgeglichen hat.


----------



## SeyitAbi (18. September 2009)

*Lösung hier!*


Klick


----------



## Red_Chaos (18. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn es auf einem Server zu viele Charaktere einer Fraktion gibt wird die Erstellung für diese Fraktion gesperrt bis sich das ganze in etwa ausgeglichen hat.


Aso...ja ok dann muss ich wohl was warten^^


----------



## Bratiboy (19. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> *Lösung hier!*
> 
> 
> Klick


funktioniert!!


----------



## tamirok (19. September 2009)

also hab auf 1.5.0.6 gepatcht also die 5,2 mb nur der launcher will noch was laden nur das er nit auf die patchserver kommt und wenn ich erzwinge und mich einloggen will bekomm ich keine verbindung zu den servern-.- kann mir das wer helfen?^^ 
dem link da vertrau ich nicht ^^ kann wer gucken was sich dahinter verbirgt^^?


----------



## Zarbalan (19. September 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich das dumpfe Gefühl dass ich etwas falsch mache, denn obwohl ich meine games.xml so bearbeitet habe wie beschrieben kommt nach wie vor der gleiche Fehler im Launcher? oO


----------



## Red_Chaos (19. September 2009)

Also bei mir gehts indem ich einfach auf Englisch umschalte...
Und konnte mir jetzt auch endlich nen Char aufm Server machen wo ich hin wollte^^.
Kann dann jetzt beruhigt schlafen gehen viel glück noch denen die es noch nit geschafft haben.

mfg Red_Chaos


----------



## MonkinHonk (19. September 2009)

Mal abgesehen vom Fehler 36 hat schon jemand ne Lösung dafür das Aion einfach aus der Liste des Launchers verschwunden ist?Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust alles nochmal neuzusaugen zumal alle Dateien noch da sind....


----------



## Soulis (19. September 2009)

So, ich bin ja geduldig, wollte mich gestern Abend ca 20x einloggen immer Fehler 36 dachte ok, machst dir nen schönen Abend und gehst halt Morgen früh wieder rein tja, pech gehabt es geht überhaupt nichts... sind die Server wieder down? Was ein schwachsinn!


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Soulis schrieb:


> So, ich bin ja geduldig, wollte mich gestern Abend ca 20x einloggen immer Fehler 36 dachte ok, machst dir nen schönen Abend und gehst halt Morgen früh wieder rein tja, pech gehabt es geht überhaupt nichts... sind die Server wieder down? Was ein schwachsinn!



wie server down?
ich bin grad in der charerstellung drin :<


----------



## Sin (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> wie server down?
> ich bin grad in der charerstellung drin :<



Dann schöne grüße an den "check name" Button, glaub da haben gestern viele draufgeklickt und anschließend in die Tischplatte gebissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bomex (19. September 2009)

ich habe aion installiert und wenn ich nach updates suche kommt fehler 36 wenn ich erzwinge komm ich zur char erstellung aber alles english und bei admodier ist bei klassen auswahl keiner zu sehn und bei elyos sind nur die männlichen zu sehn was kann das sein ?


----------

